# i have a crush on you



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

yes. you! with the hair, reading this :love


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Awwwww, that's very sweet of you nubly. Ty.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

why thank you 

:lol


----------



## sno (May 27, 2008)

Great, now i feel worse. I attract dudes.


----------



## refined_rascal (Dec 20, 2005)

You do? Why nubly, you're a darkhorse.

:lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Secretly, I've always known, nubly. The way you post all of those shirtless pictures, I knew who they were for. You made them public domain for discretion, but now everything is out in the open for all to see... just like your man-nips. No sense denying it now, come to mama.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I'm flattered, but I don't think it's gonna work out. Sorry 

It's not you, I just don't sway that way, you know?


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i knew that already. i think those PM's you sent me gave it away...



nubly said:


> My Dear Sweet ANCIENT,
> 
> I miss you. I want to be with you and hold you. I want to gently touch your face and cup your cheek in my hand as I look into your beautiful brown eyes. I want to snuggle and cuddle with you, to just be close to you. I want to rub your leg and stare across the couch as we talk of our feelings for one another. I want to hold your hand across the table at a restaurant. I want others in the restaurant to be jealous of our intimacy and our tender affection for one another. I want to lie next to you in front of a fire and gaze into your eyes while I rub your back. I want to romance you. I want you to know how beautiful you are in my eyes. I want you to know how much I cherish and adore you. I want to give my heart to you. I want your heart, I want it all.
> 
> ...


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

He sent you one too?



nubly said:


> Ya feelin hungry? Fine United States beef stick on the menu, boy.
> 
> Zzzzip


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:spit


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

ANCIENT said:


> i knew that already. i think those PM's you sent me gave it away...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT!?! Nubly, you said those things to Ancient too!? I thought you loved me! You made me feel special! I am planning our wedding and all this time you cheat on me with Ancient AND yeah_yeah_yeah??? IT'S OVER! ! ! O V E R ! ! !

:eyes :lol


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

In all fairness he did suggest you watch


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Nubly :hug:


----------



## ThomP (Dec 24, 2007)

nubly said:


> yes. you! with the hair, reading this :love


Sigh... since I don't have hair anymore, it isn't me :cry


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

A PM would have sufficed, honey bear. Now all these other people have gotten the wrong idea, but then again it wouldn't be the first time you've set out to get attention from other people right in front of my face. Expect every plate in the kitchen to be shattered when you get home tonight.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

This is the BEST thread ever. :lol :b

:Yanno, how you fooled everyone into thinking it was them when I know its really me. :yes



nubly said:


> Coco, I have a confession to make. You have the best feet ever. I have the biggest crush on you and if you weren't married, well, I'd fly you to Vegas and we'd be married in a split nanosecond. :mushy


----------



## HangNail (Sep 1, 2005)

:um


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

CoconutHolder said:


> This is the BEST thread ever. :lol :b
> 
> :Yanno, how you fooled everyone into thinking it was them when I know its really me. :yes
> 
> ...


 oke :b


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

I like you too


----------



## slurpazillia (Nov 18, 2005)

---


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

nubly said:


> Coco, I have a confession to make. You have the best feet ever. I have the biggest crush on you and if you weren't married, well, I'd fly you to Vegas and we'd be married in a split nanosecond. :mushy


For about 10 seconds, I actually thought that nubly did write this. Being at the top of the 2nd page, it threw me off a bit, until I got my head together and realized what this thread was really about. And during those 10 seconds, I was wondering how in the heck I missed those feet pics. It was a very depressing 10 seconds.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey! I got one too! :b



nubly said:


> Papi,
> I count the hours that we're apart and anxiously await the time when we can come together. It makes me quiver with anticipation and I turn to jell-o at the thought of what you will command me to do.


You've been such a naughty boy and need discilplined. My flight leaves in an hour. Be ready!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> For about 10 seconds, I actually thought that nubly did write this. Being at the top of the 2nd page, it threw me off a bit, until I got my head together and realized what this thread was really about. And during those 10 seconds, I was wondering how in the heck I missed those feet pics. It was a very depressing 10 seconds.


LMAO, Artie. :lol :squeeze

Awwz.

Well if it makes you feel any better, your response was the first I read on this thread it made me spit my proverbial water all over the place, I was giggling that hard. :yes


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Yeah! We want shots of Coco's toejam!!!

:um

yeh


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

erm, you just made my feet sad, calling them jammy. They said to tell you they are not jammy and are very clean and to stop picking on them. :b


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

:rofl i love all the replies thanks.

points to amocholes for using the world 'papi' :lol


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Anything for you, my little latino love slave! :b


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

CoconutHolder said:


> erm, you just made my feet sad, calling them jammy. They said to tell you they are not jammy and are very clean and to stop picking on them. :b


awwwz sorry feet  umm have some uh .... talc ... to make you feel better .... :con :stu :lol


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:lol :b 
Yeah that'll work, they say thank you. :yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't have any hair. Freak accident. ****.


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Drella said:


> Secretly, I've always known, nubly. The way you post all of those shirtless pictures, I knew who they were for. You made them public domain for discretion, but now everything is out in the open for all to see... just like your man-nips. No sense denying it now, come to mama.


That was hilarious lmao! That was really sweet of you nubly. :mushy :kiss


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey dude why didnt u tell me before ???:mum


I have been longing to hear this from uu...:love

:haha


----------

